# Carbon crank for Campagnolo 9



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm new to the RB world after a 20 year break. I have a 2 chainring Campy 9 setup and want to shed weight in the crankset/BB area. Will the FSA crank/ISIS BB work on a Campy 9? Are there any other recommendations for a cheap crank/BB setup that will work?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

hotskillet said:


> I'm new to the RB world after a 20 year break. I have a 2 chainring Campy 9 setup and want to shed weight in the crankset/BB area. Will the FSA crank/ISIS BB work on a Campy 9? Are there any other recommendations for a cheap crank/BB setup that will work?


Yeah, it'll work.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks, Anyone elses input or suggestions?


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

TTT Please advise.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What is your budget? My Stronglight CT2 crank with FSA mounting bolts and a Token 872TK bottom bracket weigh in at less than 590 grams but your looking at about $600 for everything.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Bwahahaha..


----------

